# El cine Woke empieza a retroceder



## Culozilla (12 Mar 2022)

No es un secreto que el cine de acción y sci-fi últimamente está de caída libre por varios factores, pero principalmente por la colonización del feminazismo en sagas queridas y con muchos seguidores como Terminator, Star Wars o los cazafantasmas.

Muchos hemos maldecido la basura que desde Hollywood nos han estando intentando hacer tragar rabiosamente y a la fuerza, destrozándonos sagas de nuestra infancia y escupiendo sobre la cultura popular de los 80/90.

Fracaso tras fracaso en taquilla, llegamos a pensar con terror que, viendo como esa ola hembrista y anti hombres parecía inmune a las pérdidas millonarias, esta mierda había venido para quedarse para siempre. Pero no. La cultura Woke está empezando agrietarse y a gran velocidad.

Un ejemplo está en la franquicia de Terminator.

Tras la espantosa Dark Fate y su sonoro flop en taquilla, sus responsables directos (James Cameron y cía) empezaron a señalarse los unos a los otros. Primeramente, el director de la cinta Tim Miller, arremetió contra Cameron porque según él no le había dejado hacer la peli como él quería (no sabemos si eso significaba más lesbianorrismo y más propaganda, aunque seguramente sí); después, la cancelación fulminante de las dos películas siguientes, pues se había concebido como una nueva trilogía.

Tras un par de años de silencio por parte de Cameron ya empiezan a salir artículos en los que se habla de que ya está en marcha el proyecto de una nueva película de Terminator, pero esta vez como una vuelta a los orígenes de la saga: terror y slasher. Y esto es significativo cuando un año antes teníamos declaraciones como esta:

*"Pensar que hay demanda de 'Terminator 7' es una locura". Mackenzie Davis descarta la secuela de 'Destino oscuro.*
https://www.espinof.com/otros/pensar-que-hay-demanda-terminator-7-locura-mackenzie-davis-descarta-secuela-destino-oscuro

_“De verdad que me encanta la película y estoy orgullosa de lo que hicimos, pero no había demanda para ella y pensar que la habría para una séptima película es una locura. Deberíamos prestar atención a lo que el público quiere y ellos quieren cosas nuevas, yo también”_

Obviamente esta declaraciones no son otra cosa que el mal perder de las feminazis que, en su rabia más rabiosa, nos quieren hacer creer que su fracaso no es por envenenar con la basura Woke a sagas cinematográficas que siempre han sido de un público masculino prácticamente en su totalidad. Sino porque la audiencia no demanda ya este tipo de sagas. 

Pero ahora, es el mismo Hollywood el que, quizás cansado de tantos fracasos, empieza a darles la espalda. Porque, sí, el ir anunciando a cuenta gotas un nuevo futuro proyecto de Terminator volviendo a sus orígenes, significa que ellos ya saben que la saga de Skynet no está agotada porque el público se haya cansado de ella, sino porque son conscientes que lo Woke y los pésimos guionistas han sido principalmente el motivo del rotundo fracaso de la última entrega. Y parece que van a querer poner remedio.

En este vídeo de Overlord DVD, un YouTuber que, entre otras, destripó toda la trama de la última película de Star Wars meses antes de su estreno y que, como ha demostrado ya varias veces, tiene información muy veraz de lo que pasa en Disney ya que tiene uno o más informantes que se lo cuentan todo, se habla de que la compañía de la rata empieza a estar un poco hasta los cojones de lo Woke, Tanto es así que han empezado a vetar a ciertas personas como la insoportable Brie Larson (capitana Marvel)



Todo el vídeo es bueno, pero a partir del 5:45 se empieza a explicar que su fuente en Disney le ha dicho que:

”Dentro de la compañía han estado haciendo un estudio interno. Y se han dado cuenta que se han ido demasiado hacia la izquierda progre y que con eso han cabreado precisamente a su principal público objetivo, el estereotípico núcleo familiar.

Inicialmente no fue algo especialmente preocupante para ellos hasta que… se dieron cuenta que el 58% de sus ganancias de Disney World provenía justamente de este target en concreto y que, son de un perfil más bien conservador. Para remediarlo, han fichado a un tío que trabajó con Bush que cree fuertemente en la frase ”Go Woke get broke”.

Al parecer, finalmente se han enterado que, a pesar de que hagan mucho ruido, esos que les piden más material progre-woke en realidad son una minoría muy marginal.

A pesar de que Disney sabe que el sector LGTBI+ tiene dinero, no son ni de lejos tan numerosos como los núcleos familiares conservadores, a los que no quieren alienar. Y, poco a poco, van a ir dejando de lado todo lo que huela a Woke”.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (12 Mar 2022)

Se rumorea que cuando el péndulo vuelva para el otro lado igual hasta se rompe


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No es un secreto que el cine de acción y sci-fi últimamente está de caída libre por varios factores, pero principalmente por la colonización del feminazismo en sagas queridas y con muchos seguidores como Terminator, Star Wars o los cazafantasmas.
> 
> Muchos hemos maldecido la basura que desde Hollywood nos han estando intentando hacer tragar rabiosamente y a la fuerza, destrozándonos sagas de nuestra infancia y escupiendo sobre la cultura popular de los 80/90.
> 
> ...



Me recuerda a unas declaraciones del presidente creo de Panini, estaba bastante mosqueado porque los albumes de futbol femenino tenian tan pocas ventas que es que ni sus familias los habian comprado o algo asi.


----------



## Erukto (12 Mar 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando haces lo que crees que el espectador debería ver, en base a basura ideológica repugnante, en lugar de lo que el espectador realmente quiere ver... tarde o temprano tenía que pasar.


----------



## Culozilla (12 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Me recuerda a unas declaraciones del presidente creo de Panini, estaba bastante mosqueado porque los albumes de futbul femenino tenian tan pocas ventas que es que ni sus familias los habian comprado o algo asi.



Normal. El fútbol femenino solo sirve para que las feminazis berreen cosas contra el patriarcado y para que los aliades nu-males intenten ganar puntos, apoyandolo.

Pero la realidad es que ni estos betazos aliaders ni las feminazis han visto ni verán un puto partido de “las guerreras”.

Y sin público, no van a estar en el rollete mainstream para siempre. Llegará un momento en que los medios se darán por vencidos y lo dejarán caer.

Sinceramente, me daría pena por las jugadoras si no supiera que son todas unas lesbianorras de esas que odian a los hombres.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (12 Mar 2022)

Erukto dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando haces lo que crees que el espectador debería ver, en base a basura ideológica repugnante, en lugar de lo que el espectador realmente quiere ver... tarde o temprano tenía que pasar.



No necesariamente, con todo el dinero que tienen podrian ir a perdida... como los panfletos españoles...
asi que para mi es una noticia soprendente además de positiva.


----------



## Culozilla (12 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> No necesariamente, con todo el dinero que tienen podrian ir a perdida... como los panfletos españoles...
> asi que para mi es una noticia soprendente además de positiva.



La gracia está en que todo lo que pasa en EJpañia es una burda imitación/adaptación cutre de lo que hay en los EE.UU. Pero mientras los yankees están empezando a darse cuenta de que ha sido un pésimo negocio cabrear al público tradicional por contentar a los gayers y a las feminazis, y que más les vale ir poniendo remedio; aquí son tan TONTOS que no sabrán bajarse del tren antes de que caiga por el precipicio.


----------



## BigJoe (12 Mar 2022)

El CEO de Disney se disculpa x no haber hecho mas contra la ley aprobada x DeSantis en Florida que elimina la ideologia de género en aulas preescolares: "Va contra los Derechos Humanos. Aumentaremos las donaciones para combatir este tipo de legislación en otros estados"


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

No va a parar. Solo se han dado cuenta de que lo de parasitar franquicias clásicas ya está muerto. Es la nueva religión, no va a acabar hasta que la religión caiga.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (12 Mar 2022)

Te equivocas pensando en que les importa la recaudación de taquilla y si se estrellan o no. Las peliculas son una herramienta de destrucción social y moral de la judiada, y su objetivo principal es lavar cerebros, si ganan o no pasta es un efecto "colateral".
Ya se ha visto el fracaso de la mierda esa de mafias de inmigración del openarms, quien iba a querer ver esa basura? Y aun asi sacan noticias falsas inventando que la ha visto mucha gente, y le adjudican premios a dedo.


----------



## España1 (12 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver la mierda de RED de Pixar. Asquerosa.
A mi mujer le ha encantado. Tanto que ha puesto el como se hizo, todo lleno de bolleras empoderadas madres de gemelos casados con bomberas…


y mi hija mirando.

de vergüenza


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Acabo de ver la mierda de RED de Pixar. Asquerosa.
> A mi mujer le ha encantado. Tanto que ha puesto el como se hizo, todo lleno de bolleras empoderadas madres de gemelos casados con bomberas…
> 
> 
> ...



Controlalo que se te desmadra, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

El NEGOCIO es para las generaciones venideras.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> La gracia está en que todo lo que pasa en EJpañia es una burda imitación/adaptación cutre de lo que hay en los EE.UU. Pero mientras los yankees están empezando a darse cuenta de que ha sido un pésimo negocio cabrear al público tradicional por contentar a los gayers y a las feminazis, y que más les vale ir poniendo remedio; aquí son tan TONTOS que no sabrán bajarse del tren antes de que caiga por el precipicio.



los hezpañoles funcionan por imitacion 
si todo el mundo va a un sitio alli es donde van.


----------



## alas97 (12 Mar 2022)

espero por nuestro bien que el cine desaparezca pronto.







Y regrese el guiñol.


----------



## Tyg3r (12 Mar 2022)

No se podía saber.


----------



## Erukto (12 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> No necesariamente, con todo el dinero que tienen podrian ir a perdida... como los panfletos españoles...
> asi que para mi es una noticia soprendente además de positiva.



Mientras tengas quien te cubra las pérdidas, todo bien. En España esto lo hace el Estado, con toneladas de dinero del contribuyente (sí, de ese que según Carmen Calvo no es de nadie), que es un pozo sin fondo que no para de fluir, pero en Estados Unidos viene de donaciones privadas, que, salvo que esto les reporte beneficios, tarde o temprano cerrarán el grifo.

En cualquier caso, sí, es una gran noticia que el imperio woke se empiece a tambalear.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Normal. El fútbol femenino solo sirve para que las feminazis berreen cosas contra el patriarcado y para que los aliades nu-males intenten ganar puntos, apoyandolo.
> 
> Pero la realidad es que ni estos betazos aliaders ni las feminazis han visto ni verán un puto partido de “las guerreras”.
> 
> ...



Hace poco me alojé en un hotel en Sevilla que está situado en el estadio de la Cartuja, de manera que parte de las habitaciones dan a la calle y la otra al terreno de juego. Pues esa noche había partido entre la selección española femenina de fútbol y la escocesa, así que me salí al pasillo para ver un rato el partido. En el estadio no había ni dios viendo aquello, cuatro gatos mal contados.

Lo mas destacado que ví fue un puta joven y de muy buen ver que llegó por allí buscando el número de una habitación, llamó a la puerta y le abrieron, ¡hola, soy fulanita...! se presentó.....


----------



## cortoplacista (12 Mar 2022)

Fiaros de esta escoria que vais bien, esto es un anzuelo para que volváis a mirarlos con interés. Primero haces, demuestras y después, sin mucho ruido ni molestias, dices lo que quieras.


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Mar 2022)

Dios te oiga.


----------



## Pablem0s (12 Mar 2022)

Sólo hay que ver la basura recién estrenada de RED para ver que Disney está dejando de hacer mierda satánica. Mis cojones.


----------



## BudSpencer (12 Mar 2022)

Un factor muy importante en la basura "woke" dentro del sector audiovisual es que permite hacer guiones como churros sin romperse la cabeza. Llenan la película de personajes multirraciales, meten mujeres empoderadas, hacen apología de cualquier desviación sexual, sueltan continuos clichés "woke", agitan la mezcla y cagan una nueva película.

En estos momentos hay una oportunidad enorme para comerse el mercado haciendo películas como las de hace 25-30 años. Por ahora los coreanos lo están aprovechando y quizás en China también, aunque no nos llegan sus producciones.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Mar 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Un factor muy importante en la basura "woke" dentro del sector audiovisual es que permite hacer guiones como churros sin comerse la cabeza. Llenan la película de personajes multirraciales, meten mujeres empoderadas, hacen apología de cualquier desviación sexual, sueltan continuos clichés "woke", agitan la mezcla y cagan una nueva película.
> 
> En estos momentos hay una oportunidad enorme para comerse el mercado haciendo películas como las de hace 25-30 años. *Por ahora los coreanos lo están aprovechando* y quizás en China también,* aunque no nos llegan sus producciones.*



si nos llegan, este año me he visto 5 series coreanas y una japo a cual mejor


----------



## BudSpencer (12 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> si nos llegan, este año me he visto 5 series coreanas y una japo a cual mejor



Me refería al cine chino, el coreano sí lo estamos consumiendo.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Un factor muy importante en la basura "woke" dentro del sector audiovisual es que permite hacer guiones como churros sin comerse la cabeza. Llenan la película de personajes multirraciales, meten mujeres empoderadas, hacen apología de cualquier desviación sexual, sueltan continuos clichés "woke", agitan la mezcla y cagan una nueva película.
> 
> En estos momentos hay una oportunidad enorme para comerse el mercado haciendo películas como las de hace 25-30 años. Por ahora los coreanos lo están aprovechando y quizás en China también, aunque no nos llegan sus producciones.



Si el wokismo lleva a la caida de Hollywood será una de las mejores cosas que puedan pasar. Con los comics ya les ha pasado.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 Mar 2022)

Demasiado tarde. Llevan 30 años haciendo mierda. El cine murió en 1989. Hay una generación de jovenes que no han visto cine real en su vida.


----------



## Menchi (12 Mar 2022)

No hay que fiarse nunca de estos enfermos mentales que están jodiendo la cabeza a miles de personas a lo largo del mundo. Son unos hijos de Satanás y dirán cualquier cosa para seguir en el brete.

Gracias a ellos, he dejado de ver películas modernas. Cualquier película de Marvel o de Disney ya directamente paso de verla. Sé lo que me voy a encontrar, sé a qué sinónimo puedo recurrir para describirla.

Hace cosa de un año, la directora o la CEO de Disney+ dijo que no iban a producir ninguna serie donde el protagonista fuera un hombre blanco. No creo que en este tiempo hayan perdido tanto dinero como para replantearse el tema. Y que no cuenten conmigo hasta que no haya una disposición a hacer historias interesantes con personajes interesantes en vez de series actuales que se centran en con quien se meten en la cama o que nos quedemos ojipláticos por la noble acción ecológica, inclusiva, sostenible y reparadora de la injusticia largo tiempo defendida por los malvados hombres blancos por la que luchan.

Para mí, todo lo de que viene de Disney, Marvel o Netflix, merece de primeras mi más absoluto desprecio.

Por eso hay que hacer todo lo posible por guardar esas películas clásicas en nuestros discos duros. Por ejemplo, una peli que vi hace relativamente poco fue _Lo que el viento se llevó_. Flipado fue poco con lo que vi. ¿Una película en la que se describe el derrumbe de la parte sureña en la Guerra Civil Americana y que no es para ponerlos de malos para arriba? Impensable hoy día. Para mí esa es una de las primeras películas que eliminarán del recuerdo una vez que comience la censura de los medios audiovisuales modernos.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Ancha es internet.



DESCARGA CINE CLASICO | Cine y series clásicas en español, vose y latino para descargar y ver online,drama, belico, ciencia ficcion, cineclasicodcc.com



Todas las mejores películas de ciencia ficción de los 50 y el cine negro me las he visto de internet.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (12 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Se rumorea que cuando el péndulo vuelva para el otro lado igual hasta se rompe



No os hagáis pajas mentales, el péndulo no va a volver al otro lado. Curará levemente hacia la derecha, pero hasta una posición mucho más a la izquierda de la que en unrincipio partía, para volver a girar a la izquierda, esta vez sí, hacia un punto más extremo y degenerado del que antes de la tímida vuelta a la derecha.

Y ojo, yo si que creo que es innegable que la historia tiene un carácter cíclico innegable y que el mal no puede imponerse permanentemente, pero esos ciclos son de siglos de duración, y estás victorias pirricas no suponen un cambio de tendencia, sino al contrario, para apuntalar la degeneración, haciendo que la gente decente asumo como bueno un punto intermedio. Y un punto intermedio entre la verdad y la mentira sigue estando en la mentira.


----------



## LeeMarvin (12 Mar 2022)

Lo woke es una parte de lo cultural o del entretenimiento. Ha tenido un inicio, un desarrollo y un final, aunque para algunos grupos de personas permanece y periódicamente irán saliendo historias de ese estilo en las series o la literatura. 
Lo gordo es la crisis de las formas clásicas de la cultura, lo gordo es la crisis del cine, de la literatura, de la buena prensa escrita, del ninguneo de la filosofía, etcétera


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Mar 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Lo woke es una parte de lo cultural o del entretenimiento. Ha tenido un inicio, un desarrollo y un final, aunque para algunos grupos de personas permanece y periódicamente irán saliendo historias de ese estilo en las series o la literatura.
> Lo gordo es la crisis de las formas clásicas de la cultura, lo gordo es la crisis del cine, de la literatura, de la buena prensa escrita, del ninguneo de la filosofía, etcétera



Pocos actores ya como usted Lee, I was born under a wandering star....


----------



## todoayen (12 Mar 2022)

Todos esos filmes ñordos se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Alma Khadija (12 Mar 2022)

La cultura no son más que los valores para cultivar a nuestros hijos, los cuales se transmiten de generación en generación y hacen que la sociedad se mantenga estable. No se puede llamar cultura a algo que se ha creado para destruir la sociedad y que viene de degenerados e inadaptados a la misma.

Nunca ha existido la cultura woke, sino una serie de personas con taras cerebrales y mucho dinero que han buscado su forma distorsionada de ver el mundo sea vista como normal. Se aprovechan de que nadie quiere hacerles daño para hacer todo el mal posible al resto y luego si la sociedad se defiende usan esos mecanismos para acusar al resto a través de sus medios de propaganda organizada.

Antes la sociedad se organizaba por temor a Dios, quien es una realidad presente e innegable. Ahora que la sociedad niega a Dios todos aquellos que se escondían y no actuaban por ese temor lo están haciendo impunemente y sin culpas de ningún tipo. La falsa cultura Woke no es más que un producto de gente que negó a Dios por el hecho que no quieren dar explicaciones a su comportamiento. Cada uno con sus problemas, pero su degeneración reside en querer subvertir y distorsionar al resto de la sociedad con su basura.


----------



## SkywalkerAND (12 Mar 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Acabo de ver la mierda de RED de Pixar. Asquerosa.
> A mi mujer le ha encantado. Tanto que ha puesto el como se hizo, todo lleno de bolleras empoderadas madres de gemelos casados con bomberas…
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, hacer una peli de estas no es cosa de dos semanas.
Supongo que esta debió ser planificada en pleno apogeo de la ola Woke, así que no es de extrañar que todavía haya mucho de este producto sin estrenar.


----------



## CommiePig (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No es un secreto que el cine de acción y sci-fi últimamente está de caída libre por varios factores, pero principalmente por la colonización del feminazismo en sagas queridas y con muchos seguidores como Terminator, Star Wars o los cazafantasmas.
> 
> Muchos hemos maldecido la basura que desde Hollywood nos han estando intentando hacer tragar rabiosamente y a la fuerza, destrozándonos sagas de nuestra infancia y escupiendo sobre la cultura popular de los 80/90.
> 
> ...



demasiado esta durando

bazofia propagandística

en los 80-90 hubo mucha mas libertad y creatividad


----------



## hikso (12 Mar 2022)

TAG: Wishfull thinking


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## trichetin (12 Mar 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Fiaros de esta escoria que vais bien, esto es un anzuelo para que volváis a mirarlos con interés. Primero haces, demuestras y después, sin mucho ruido ni molestias, dices lo que quieras.



Exacto. 
Es un 'hemos ido demasiado de prisa y se les ha atragantado'.


----------



## Culozilla (12 Mar 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Acabo de ver la mierda de RED de Pixar. Asquerosa.
> A mi mujer le ha encantado. Tanto que ha puesto el como se hizo, todo lleno de bolleras empoderadas madres de gemelos casados con bomberas…
> 
> 
> ...




El problema es que muchas mujeres ven con buenos ojos todo esto de lo LGTBI+ 

O bien sienten simpatías o bien son tímidamente un pelín semi-bolleras. A ellas no les penaliza la homosexualidad. No es algo humillante o risible el que tengan sexo con las de su género.


----------



## Culozilla (12 Mar 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Sólo hay que ver la basura recién estrenada de RED para ver que Disney está dejando de hacer mierda satánica. Mis cojones.



Tú entiendes que ya tiene por lo menos 25 proyectos aprobados para los próximos cinco años, no?

Claro que van a dejar de lado todo lo Woke poco a poco, pero eso no se empezará a ver hasta pasados por lo menos seis años.

¿Qué pollas es eso de “mierda satánica”??? Eres un capillitas tontorrón que se ha tragado lo de diosito y el demonio= ¿Cuántos años tienes? ¿Siete?


----------



## Arthas98 (12 Mar 2022)

Aprovecho para hacer publicidad de Malnazidos. Película española de zombies en la guerra civil. Actores poco conocidos pero con buena actuación, humor no cuñado, no hay buenos ni malos en la guerra civil, decente película de zombies... Me ha sorprendido mucho para bien.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (12 Mar 2022)

Sería mi sueño si esta empresa quebrarse y desapareciese para siempre


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Demasiado tarde. Llevan 30 años haciendo mierda. El cine murió en 1989. Hay una generación de jovenes que no han visto cine real en su vida.



murió en 1969
taluecs


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Mar 2022)

Ya se verá. Yo no me lo creo para nada,ya que el tema Woke no tiene nada que ver con intenciones comerciales. Es bien sabido que su público objetivo son 4 tarados y llevan varios años incidiendo en su inclusión en el cine más comercial.


----------



## deckard009 (12 Mar 2022)

La de dinero que están perdiendo por la wokicidad aberrante de las peliculas que hacen. Y lo peor, la de peliculas que nos estamos perdiendo por no hacerlas por no ser wokes empoderantes demigrantes del hombre blanco. 

La decada del cine perdido porque se han dedicado a hacer publireportajes woke.

Y no acaba, que la ultima de niggetflex de Proyecto Adam, el prota blanco prototipo de wasp casado con mestiza, para wokenizar.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (12 Mar 2022)

Es todo basura satanista financiada por entidades oscuras. Los despiertos lo perciben y la evitan. Los dormidos, les siguen la estela.


----------



## El amigo (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No es un secreto que el cine de acción y sci-fi últimamente está de caída libre por varios factores, pero principalmente por la colonización del feminazismo en sagas queridas y con muchos seguidores como Terminator, Star Wars o los cazafantasmas.
> 
> Muchos hemos maldecido la basura que desde Hollywood nos han estando intentando hacer tragar rabiosamente y a la fuerza, destrozándonos sagas de nuestra infancia y escupiendo sobre la cultura popular de los 80/90.
> 
> ...



El tema es que tú lo dices. Es que esas sagas han sido fundamentalmente seguidas por un público masculino. 
Entonces es normal que las nuevas pelis que no gusten, y las mujeres no van a ir a verlas, porque digan lo que digan les gusta otro tipo de cine.


----------



## Hamazo (12 Mar 2022)

Lo mismo ha pasado en Sony. Después me extiendo que estoy fuera, pero básicamente a hecho el truco de falso " woke" . Precisamente en Horizon Forbidden West. Que ha dicho que si en todo, e incluso tocaron el modelo de Aloy, de ahí la polémica de que si gorda y demás. Acertaron de lleno, pues en el juego es todo lo contrario. Y puedo hablar no solo por información, si no por experiencia propia.

La Aloy de Forbidden West tiene un diseño más a personajes de los 90 en los videojuegos. Tanto en comportamiento como en físico. Tiene un polvazo que te provocaría automáticamente derrame cerebral


----------



## Satori (12 Mar 2022)

no solo es el cine. En las series de TV, las turcas están arrasando entre el público femenino de todo el mundo, y tienen los mismos clichés que las novelillas de Corín Tellado.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Se rumorea que cuando el péndulo vuelva para el otro lado igual hasta se rompe



Los mismos que han incentivado esta ideología provocadora, girarán 180º cuando lo consideren oportuno y empezarán a generar odio en sentido contrario al que están ahora.


----------



## Red Herring (12 Mar 2022)

Retroceder para coger carrerilla


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tú entiendes que ya tiene por lo menos 25 proyectos aprobados para los próximos cinco años, no?
> 
> Claro que van a dejar de lado todo lo Woke poco a poco, pero eso no se empezará a ver hasta pasados por lo menos seis años.
> 
> ¿Qué pollas es eso de “mierda satánica”??? Eres un capillitas tontorrón que se ha tragado lo de diosito y el demonio= ¿Cuántos años tienes? ¿Siete?



¿Es necesario que exista Satán para que haya satanistas? Sí, es mierda satánica, aunque Satán no exista, igual que hay acciones quijotescas aunque Don Quijote nunca haya existido.


----------



## chortinator (12 Mar 2022)

mira que tenian al actor perfecto para encarnar a un john connor adulto, pues no, en la feminazi de T6 se lo cargan.


Aqui mi candidato norman reedus.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que viene la guerra y van a ir cambiando el discurso para empezar a reclutar hombres blancos heterosexuales


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo creo que viene la guerra y van a ir cambiando el discurso para empezar a reclutar hombres blancos heterosexuales



No creo, es un giro imposible, demasiados intereses en juego. En España 20.000 millones.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (12 Mar 2022)

La peli nueva de Batman solo tenía una frase progre en las 3 horas que dura, muy descontextualizada y super forzada, da la sensación de que el director lo hace a caso hecho para "cumplir" y que le dejen tranquilo. El resto podía pasar por una peli hecha en los 80, sin excesiva mierda progre y sin cuotas de negros y maricones.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (12 Mar 2022)

Ya lo decía Francis Bacon, el malo cuando se finge bueno, es pésimo. En algún momento ésta avalancha tenía que retroceder y en unos años miraremos atrás y nos reiremos, como se reían hace unos años de aquellas películas plomizas de 3 horas y 1/2 de los 70, hechas por Trostkistas. Quedará como una anécdota y como un ejemplo de manipulación que a veces puede salir mal. Esperemos que no se repita.


----------



## rondo (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Normal. El fútbol femenino solo sirve para que las feminazis berreen cosas contra el patriarcado y para que los aliades nu-males intenten ganar puntos, apoyandolo.
> 
> Pero la realidad es que ni estos betazos aliaders ni las feminazis han visto ni verán un puto partido de “las guerreras”.
> 
> ...



Tranqui,los tranis se cargarán el deporte femenino


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (12 Mar 2022)

Mi novia tiene Netflix y cuando me quedo con ella a ver algo, no veo más que mierda antihombres y feminazis.

Hoy en día el streaming tira más que el cine. Esto no se ha acabado.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Mar 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> mira que tenian al actor perfecto para encarnar a un john connor adulto, pues no, en la feminazi de T6 se lo cargan.
> 
> 
> Aqui mi candidato norman reedus.
> ...



COÑO pues es cierto BUEN OJO


----------



## BogadeAriete (12 Mar 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> mira que tenian al actor perfecto para encarnar a un john connor adulto, pues no, en la feminazi de T6 se lo cargan.
> 
> 
> Aqui mi candidato norman reedus.
> ...



Mismamente joder, Reedus es como el cocainomano niño de la 2 crecido si no se hubiera puesto fanegasgordulio
YA LE PUEDEN DAR MUCHO POR EL CULO A LA SAGA, Hasta Terminator 3, incluso la que hizo Batman, es pasable, el resto es BASURA INFECTA, YA NO SE PUEDE LEVANTAR ESO.

ES COMO PREDATOR, LA ULTIMA HACE BUENA A TODAS LAS ANTERIORES.

FINIQUITADO.


----------



## chortinator (12 Mar 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Mismamente joder, Reedus es como el cocainomano niño de la 2 crecido si no se hubiera puesto fanegasgordulio
> YA LE PUEDEN DAR MUCHO POR EL CULO A LA SAGA, Hasta Terminator 3, incluso la que hizo Batman, es pasable, el resto es BASURA INFECTA, YA NO SE PUEDE LEVANTAR ESO.
> 
> ES COMO PREDATOR, LA ULTIMA HACE BUENA A TODAS LAS ANTERIORES.
> ...




Yo the walking dead vi las 3 primeras temporadas luego ya me aburri, y cuando vi a este tipo, con sus pintas , su moto, pense, joder este seria el john connor adulto ideal.


Para mila saga terminator es T1 y T2, T3 no enseñan el dia del juicio final y T4 nos muestra el futuro luchando contra las maquinas, buenas ideas de origen que luego a la hora de trasladarlas a la pantalla fueron una mierda. T3 sobre todo falla por el actor que da vida a john connor...

Pasamos de un niño experto en armas en T2, a un gilipollas que apenas sabe sobrevivir. T3 con norman, una peli un poco mas oscura, joder que estamos mostrando el dia del juicio final, y ese final (es lo unico digno de la pelicula) hubiera estado al nivel de la saga.

Es lo unico que vale de esta peli, Solo lo pude encontrar en latino


----------



## Julc (12 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> si nos llegan, este año me he visto 5 series coreanas y una japo a cual mejor



Estoy viendo la última de zombies coreana.
Estoy hasta los huevos de negros y degenerados.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Estoy viendo la última de zombies coreana.
> Estoy hasta los huevos de negros y degenerados.



igualita que The walking dead eh? 

la serie coreana es un sin vivir non stop


----------



## Gentilischi (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No es un secreto que el cine de acción y sci-fi últimamente está de caída libre por varios factores, pero principalmente por la colonización del feminazismo en sagas queridas y con muchos seguidores como Terminator, Star Wars o los cazafantasmas.
> 
> Muchos hemos maldecido la basura que desde Hollywood nos han estando intentando hacer tragar rabiosamente y a la fuerza, destrozándonos sagas de nuestra infancia y escupiendo sobre la cultura popular de los 80/90.
> 
> ...



Hipótesis: el mensaje Woke será mucho más sibilino. Se han dado cuenta que siendo tan flagrante el mensaje podría llegar a ser contraproductivo.

Adjutno framgento de "El dominio mental" de *Pedro* *Baños*.

***

*El caso paradigmático de Walt Disney*

_¿Para qué ser gobernador o senador cuando puedes ser el rey de Disneyland?

WALT DISNEY_

Si hay alguien que haya hecho soñar a prácticamente todos los *niños* del mundo ha sido, y sigue siendo, Walt Disney (1901-1966), fundador de la gran compañía que lleva su apellido. Nada en sus películas es dejado al azar. *Probablemente nadie —persona, empresa u organismo estatal— invierta tanto en psicólogos y sociólogos como Disney para manipular las mentes.* Con el fin de que sus películas —lo mismo que sus parques temáticos— consigan remover los sentimientos de los espectadores, los mejores expertos analizan a fondo los guiones. Durante el rodaje, se hace ver las partes filmadas a grupos de personas para observar sus reacciones.

De forma que sus películas, *creadas de forma tan artificial*, dejan una huella permanente en los niños que las ven. Los marca psicológicamente de tal modo que será casi imposible desprenderse de l
as ideas, de los estereotipos representados, lo mismo que de los hábitos de consumo incitados. Esto hará que, ya de mayores, se les siga manipulando a través de esas ideas eternamente subyacentes. Y estarán tan condicionados que jamás se apercibirán de cómo se les sigue controlando.

A este respecto, *Henry A. Giroux* y *Grace Pollock* arrojan muchas pistas, dejándolo meridianamente claro. 6 Según ambos autores, Disney tiene capacidad para influir, *de forma sutil y persuasiv*a, en la *memoria pública*, la *identidad nacional*, los *roles de género* y los valores infantiles, es decir, en prácticamente cualquier aspecto de la sociedad. Llegan a decir que *«Disney no es una compañía, sino un Estado-nación, que ejerce su vasta influencia sobre circunscripciones globales»*, siendo, en realidad, «más poderosa que los Estados», ya que no tiene que rendir las cuentas que limitan el poder gubernamental. Y al igual que otros grupos de medios de comunicación, Disney «organiza y controla un circuito de poder que se extiende desde producir textos culturales a diseñar los contextos que influirán profundamente en niños y mayores».

Giroux y Pollock consideran que Disney es una herramienta perfecta para *difundir* la* cultura americana en el mundo*. Un poder que nos cuesta imaginar cuando vemos sus aparentemente inocentes y tiernas películas. Pero con una capacidad para crear modelos sociales que calan fuertemente en las mentalidades colectivas.

***

Menso Disney y más Tadeo Jones.


----------



## morethanafeeling (12 Mar 2022)

El cine woke no está empezando a retroceder ni lo va a hacer.

Esto es una estrategia conjunta de casi todas las élites financieras mundiales, principalmente americanas, y no van a permitir que nadie se salga del camino marcado.

Si algún día esto se viene abajo lo notaremos primero en las noticias, en los discursos de políticos y periodistas, en las cosas del día a día en general. El cine será de las últimas cosas que noten el cambio de rumbo porque son proyectos a largo plazo por lo que cuando reciban la orden de cambiar el discurso pasarán meses o años hasta que veamos el cambio de tendencia.


----------



## Julc (12 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> igualita que The walking dead eh?
> 
> la serie coreana es un sin vivir non stop



Cuesta acostumbrarse a diferenciarlos y más cuando van con el uniforme del instituto, pero por lo demás, joer.


----------



## Rossi (12 Mar 2022)

Esas pelis seguirán porque cumplen con su objetivo, que no es precisamente vender entradas.


----------



## La tulipe noire (12 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No es un secreto que el cine de acción y sci-fi últimamente está de caída libre por varios factores, pero principalmente por la colonización del feminazismo en sagas queridas y con muchos seguidores como Terminator, Star Wars o los cazafantasmas.
> 
> Muchos hemos maldecido la basura que desde Hollywood nos han estando intentando hacer tragar rabiosamente y a la fuerza, destrozándonos sagas de nuestra infancia y escupiendo sobre la cultura popular de los 80/90.
> 
> ...



Recomiendo que vean el western Old Henry porque parece una película de otra época con la calidad de imagen y efectos especiales de hoy.

Muy satisfactoria.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (12 Mar 2022)

Me gustaría compartir tu optimismo @Culozilla pero veo que las cosas vayan a cambiar. Es verdad que en el cine ha habido fracasos uno tras otro, pero estoy viendo que se están dirigiendo las miradas al mundo del videojuego, que genera tanto o más dinero que el cine. La gran mayoría de juegos hechos por estudios occidentales tienen machorras con pelo corto y rapado por los lados sin ningún tipo de feminidad. En este sector sin embargo los juegos sí están teniendo éxito, y la única manera de ver personajes que parezcan mujeres es jugar a juegos independientes o procedentes del mercado asiático.

En definitiva, quieren que nos comamos la ingeniería social con patatas, sea el medio que sea, y van a saco roto porque la impresora financia estos productos sin restricción.


----------



## zirick (12 Mar 2022)

Evito a toda costa los productos de izquierdas americanos, españoles o de dónde vengan.


----------



## poppom (12 Mar 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> La peli nueva de Batman solo tenía una frase progre en las 3 horas que dura, muy descontextualizada y super forzada, da la sensación de que el director lo hace a caso hecho para "cumplir" y que le dejen tranquilo. El resto podía pasar por una peli hecha en los 80, sin excesiva mierda progre y sin cuotas de negros y maricones.



Fail de frase que te saca de la película
Por lo demás te doy la razón. Esperaba que fuera como las de Marvel y que hubiera una escena con Catwoman, Batgirl y alguna villana convertida en buena salvando a Batman con un deus ex


----------



## Chocochomocho (13 Mar 2022)

Hijo de la gran puta blanqueando élite y sus medios. No sabían (Disney eh que no es la charofeminista en su cámara de eco) lo que hacían porque ejke son humanos y se equivocan, no tenían malas intenciones. Te tienes que reír.


----------



## Culozilla (13 Mar 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Me gustaría compartir tu optimismo @Culozilla pero veo que las cosas vayan a cambiar. Es verdad que en el cine ha habido fracasos uno tras otro, pero estoy viendo que se están dirigiendo las miradas al mundo del videojuego, que genera tanto o más dinero que el cine. La gran mayoría de juegos hechos por estudios occidentales tienen machorras con pelo corto y rapado por los lados sin ningún tipo de feminidad. En este sector sin embargo los juegos sí están teniendo éxito, y la única manera de ver personajes que parezcan mujeres es jugar a juegos independientes o procedentes del mercado asiático.
> 
> En definitiva, quieren que nos comamos la ingeniería social con patatas, sea el medio que sea, y van a saco roto porque la impresora financia estos productos sin restricción.



Porque la prensa de los videojuegos es 100% numales betazos demacrados, derroidos virgenes y zorritas tontorronas que se dedican al activismo feminazi 24/7 pero que cuando les devuelven un poco de la mierda que ellas echan a internet cada día, se arman un melodrama digno de un Oscar.

Últimamente, el mundo de los videojuegos está infestado de niñatos y niñatas woke. Las mismas que alternan directos de Twich con Onlyfans cosplayero.

Da igual que sean bochornosamente malas jugando (porque realmente no les gusta los videojuegos), como enseñan teta, tienen miles de patéticos seguidores pagafantas que las defenderan a muerte.

El truco es NO comprarse juegos occidentales. Ni comprarlos ni jugar a sus free-to-play como Apex legends, donde hay maricones y lesbianas a punta pala.

Los juegos japoneses siguen siendo igual de buenos que en antaño, a excepción de la basura que de tanto en tanto vomita square-enix. En los juegos japos, las mujeres siguen siendo femeninas y sexualizadas, porque es lo que demandan los jugadores japoneses.


----------



## SoloLeo (13 Mar 2022)

Hamazo dijo:


> Lo mismo ha pasado en Sony. Después me extiendo que estoy fuera, pero básicamente a hecho el truco de falso " woke" . Precisamente en Horizon Forbidden West. Que ha dicho que si en todo, e incluso tocaron el modelo de Aloy, de ahí la polémica de que si gorda y demás. Acertaron de lleno, pues en el juego es todo lo contrario. Y puedo hablar no solo por información, si no por experiencia propia.
> 
> La Aloy de Forbidden West tiene un diseño más a personajes de los 90 en los videojuegos. Tanto en comportamiento como en físico. Tiene un polvazo que te provocaría automáticamente derrame cerebral



Me fui a ver un gameplay para echarle un ojo... Y la veo exactamente igual de fea que siempre. Con la misma cara de sosa y el cuerpo tapadito, no sea que se enfríe. No se, no cogería ningún momento en que se la ve apetecible, como en el HZD, que pasó a ser el primer personaje de videojuegos que estaba cercano al asco.

Luego, que por qué juego indies... Hay personajes en pixel art más bonitos de ver que la minicharo aborigen, por más 3d que tenga.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Mar 2022)

Rossi dijo:


> Esas pelis seguirán porque cumplen con su objetivo, que no es precisamente vender entradas.



su objetivo es la ingeniería social lavando el cerebro , como bien explica el meme de las hamburguesas


----------



## Culozilla (13 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> su objetivo es la ingeniería social lavando el cerebro , como bien explica el meme de las hamburguesas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980953



Pero Disney sí es una empresa y busca ganancias.

Está viendo claramente que las familias no van a sus putos parques porque están hasta la polla de tanta basura woke. Por eso empiezan a estar preocupados.

Otra prueba es haberle dado galones a los creadores de The Mandalorian en lugar de la Kennedy y su batallón de guionistas bolleras.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El problema es que muchas mujeres ven con buenos ojos todo esto de lo LGTBI+
> 
> O bien sienten simpatías o bien son tímidamente un pelín semi-bolleras. A ellas no les penaliza la homosexualidad. No es algo humillante o risible el que tengan sexo con las de su género.



Que tengan sexo con las de su sexo, no género.


----------



## Kurten (13 Mar 2022)

Bueno, se han agotado las entradas para el partido Barcelona-Real Madrid de la liga femenina, que se jugará en el Camp Nou dentro de poco. Se trata de un record en el fútbol femenino europeo. En este caso, mas que retroceder, parece que cada vez tiene más seguidores

Saludos


----------



## ShellShock (13 Mar 2022)

Ni olvido ni perdón. Cuando se entra en una lista negra, ya no se sale de ella.

Las empresas e individuos que hayan promovido la mierda NWO deben ser parias hasta el fin de sus días.


----------



## Cocorico (13 Mar 2022)

En la última película de "Ghostbusters" hacen un chiste sobre este tema que me llamó la atención. 

Un grupo de chavales está dentro de una mina en las montañas, observando esculturas en piedra de la antigua y maligna criatura llamada Gozer. 

Uno de los chicos se extraña de que sea una mujer. La protagonista infantil (fantástica Mckenna Grace en su papel de alter ego de Egon Spengler) explica que Gozer no es un hombre ni una mujer, que "es lo que quiere ser" (creo recordar que en la primera película de "Cazafantasmas" se explicaba que Gozer la Gozeriana podía adoptar cualquier forma a voluntad).

Otro chico contesta: "Pretty woke for 3000 B.C." (bastante woke para el año 3000 antes de Cristo...).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> En la última película de "Ghostbusters" hacen un chiste sobre este tema que me llamó la atención.
> 
> Un grupo de chavales está dentro de una mina en las montañas, observando esculturas en piedra de la antigua y maligna criatura llamada Gozer.
> 
> ...



Ah la última de los Cazafantasmas que se caga en la puta mierda de peli de 2016


----------



## Cocorico (13 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah la última de los Cazafantasmas que se caga en la puta mierda de peli de 2016



Efectivamente, han hecho una película que ha gustado a los fans y ha sido un éxito de taquilla, homenajeando a sus orígenes y olvidándose de meter una sola mierda woke.

El grupo de personajes es razonablemente multirracial (como lo es la sociedad norteamericana) pero no hay nada en el guión que subraye ni llame la atención sobre la cuestión racial. Todos son estadounidenses, sin más, no hay intencionalidad política detrás.


----------



## spica (13 Mar 2022)

La tulipe noire dijo:


> Recomiendo que vean el western Old Henry porque parece una película de otra época con la calidad de imagen y efectos especiales de hoy.
> Muy satisfactoria.



Leyendo la sinopsis parece otra historia del pistolero que se hace bueno y cuando le tocan las pelotas vuelve a coger el Colt.


----------



## Estúpido Infinito (13 Mar 2022)

No me lo creo, simplemente aprenderán a ser más sutiles y nos la meterán aún más doblada


----------



## Culozilla (15 Mar 2022)

Hasta los mismos de PIXAR están enfadaditos con Disney porque no les dejan incluir sus bolleras y mariquitas:

*Pixar Blasts Disney for Censoring Its LGBTQ Content*
*As well as for failing to speak out against Florida's harmful "Don't Say Gay" bill.*








Pixar Blasts Disney for Censoring Its LGBTQ Content


As well as for failing to speak out against Florida's harmful "Don't Say Gay" bill.




gizmodo.com


----------



## Hamazo (15 Mar 2022)

La vicepresidenta de Marvel Studios que entró por cuotas de igualdad. Despedida por acoso sexual a tres compañeros de trabajo. La misma que se quejaba de que todos los hombres son acosadores y ella había recibido bastantes en el pasado. Curiosamente no lo están tapando, más bien gente cercana a Disney y Marvel lo están hablando a expuestas en redes sociales.


----------



## Survivor101 (16 Mar 2022)

Visto lo visto como mucho lo harán más sutilmente, dejándole a Netflix ser la punta de lanza de la transformación woke.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (16 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No es un secreto que el cine de acción y sci-fi últimamente está de caída libre por varios factores, pero principalmente por la colonización del feminazismo en sagas queridas y con muchos seguidores como Terminator, Star Wars o los cazafantasmas.
> 
> Muchos hemos maldecido la basura que desde Hollywood nos han estando intentando hacer tragar rabiosamente y a la fuerza, destrozándonos sagas de nuestra infancia y escupiendo sobre la cultura popular de los 80/90.
> 
> ...



Ahora QUE LES FOLLEN.
Ya es tarde. No veo una mierda actual más así sea el puto Conan el bárbaro con el chuache. QUE LES FOLLEN.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (16 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Demasiado tarde. Llevan 30 años haciendo mierda. El cine murió en 1989. Hay una generación de jovenes que no han visto cine real en su vida.



Tampoco te flipes. 
Anda que no hay peliculones de 1995 y si me apuras del 2000. Yo diría que la linea de no retorno en la que empieza la mierda está inequívocamente del 2014 pa lante


----------



## alexforo (16 Mar 2022)

Este mundo es un negocio, y mas para las organizaciones que vendrán.


----------



## kettlebell (18 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Me recuerda a unas declaraciones del presidente creo de Panini, estaba bastante mosqueado porque los albumes de futbol femenino tenian tan pocas ventas que es que ni sus familias los habian comprado o algo asi.



Pues un cromo de la bética Susana Gala, creo q se llama creo que lo querríais todos, sale en la parte de atrás de la guía marca de este año... ?tendrá Instagram?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Mar 2022)

Estamos en guerra, el dinero escasea debido a la subida de las materias primas y la energía, y ya no hay tiempo ni dinero ni recursos para mariconadas tonterías.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Me recuerda a unas declaraciones del presidente creo de Panini, estaba bastante mosqueado porque los albumes de futbol femenino tenian tan pocas ventas que es que ni sus familias los habian comprado o algo asi.



Es que comprar en el kiosko cromos de futbol femenino hasta rellenar un album es un gasto de pasta y de tiempo que ni un niño quiere ni sus padres tampoco, aunque suponga no quedar bien con tu prima segunda que es lateral suplente en el levante femenino....


----------



## PA\BE (18 Mar 2022)

Este señor es forero fijo. Y la clava en el análisis.
GUANO, dice, GUANO:


----------



## Artorias (18 Mar 2022)

Les va a costar MUCHO, MUCHISIMO a los Hollywoods, Netflixs, HBOs, Disneys, Sonys o Microsofts de turno recuperar la confianza de consumidores como yo.

Os expongo mi situacion en este tema en los ultimos años:

- CINE: Habre ido al cine un par de veces en los ultimos 10 años. Fui a ver el Renacido y la de los 7 malvados o como se llame de Tarantino.

- SERIES: Llegue a tener simultaneamente HBO, Netflix y Prime. Ahora solo me queda Prime y ya he cancelado la renovacion automatica para mayo despues del esperpento de La Rueda del Tiempo y El Señor de los anillos.

- VIDEOJUEGOS: He pasado de comprar varios videojuegos al mes de salida (tengo mas de 100 ediciones coleccionistas desde la epoca de ps3/xbox 360) a comprar un par de juegos al año como mucho. En todo 2021 y lo que llevamos de 2022 solo he comprado el Elden Ring, el Ciberpunk y el Little Nigthmares 2. Desde principios del año pasado me limito a jugar juegos NO WOKES que esten disponibles en el GamePass de Series X o en el Stadia de Google. Por supuesto, Sony, la compañia mas progre de este sector, ya no la toco ni con un palo despues de "joyas" de ps4 como Horizon, el spin off de Uncharted o el Detroit..., la ps5 no la quiero ni regalada.

Todo eso, si haceis cuentas y multiplicais por millones de usuarios como yo es muchisimo dinero que el sector del entretenimiento audiovisual ha dejado de ganar. Ellos sabran si les conviene pero no creo que haya tantas feminazis, manginazos soyboys y gayers para compensar ese dineral.

Y, por mi parte, soy muy esceptico con el tema de este hilo. No creo que la industria vaya a cambiar a corto plazo. La agenda es la agenda...


----------



## Artorias (18 Mar 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Acabo de ver la mierda de RED de Pixar. Asquerosa.
> A mi mujer le ha encantado. Tanto que ha puesto el como se hizo, todo lleno de bolleras empoderadas madres de gemelos casados con bomberas…
> 
> 
> ...



Eso te pasa por no haberte buscado una mujer que vote a VOX como mi novia.

Es la salud no tener que aguantar rollos feminazis y que se ria de sus compañeras a las que llama charos (influencia mia y de este foro, obviamente) cuando en su empresa hacen alguna pollada como el pasado 8M.

En muchos aspecto es hasta mas radical que yo...


----------



## trichetin (18 Mar 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Es todo basura satanista financiada por entidades oscuras. Los despiertos lo perciben y la evitan. Los dormidos, les siguen la estela.



Paradójico que digas eso, porque 'woke' significa, precisamente, despierto.

P.D.: para los que sepan inglés, este canal quizá os interese: 


https://www.youtube.com/c/TheCriticalDrinker/videos


----------



## Artorias (18 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Estoy viendo la última de zombies coreana.
> Estoy hasta los huevos de negros y degenerados.



¿Que serie es esa?, ¿como se llama y donde puede verse?.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

Esto hace mucho que no tiene nada que ver con el dinero. No van a parar ni por asomo.


----------



## Tupper (18 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ”... Y se han dado cuenta que se han ido demasiado hacia la izquierda progre y que con eso han cabreado precisamente a su principal público objetivo, el estereotípico núcleo familiar.



Increible, no se podia de saber
Y seguro que han pagado 200.000 dolares por un estudio independiente al respecto de 27 paginas.
NETFLIX, calienta que sales
Joder que vida


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Mar 2022)

¿¿Por qué véis la tele joder??

Hay infinitas películas antes de 1990 que no te las acabas en mil vidas con una calidad promedio MUY superior a lo que se pueda hacer ahora.

Siempre os estáis quejando... pero, ¿habéis probado a dejar de consumir multimierda actual?


----------



## Marca Hispánica (18 Mar 2022)

Ubisoft es terrible. De ser una empresa casi en exclusiva de shooters tácticos sin ninguna mujer a la vista, a juegos con mujeres invencibles e intentos de monetizar a la audiencia con microtransacciones abusivas.



Artorias dijo:


> Les va a costar MUCHO, MUCHISIMO a los Hollywoods, Netflixs, HBOs, Disneys, Sonys o Microsofts de turno recuperar la confianza de consumidores como yo.
> 
> Os expongo mi situacion en este tema en los ultimos años:
> 
> ...



Me puedes comentar cuál es el contenido progre del Detroit?. Del Uncharted ya me imagino, empoderadas viajando por el mundo buscando antigüedades.


----------



## Artorias (19 Mar 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Me puedes comentar cuál es el contenido progre del Detroit?. Del Uncharted ya me imagino, empoderadas viajando por el mundo buscando antigüedades.



Pues ahora mismo no sabría decirte detalles concretos porque lo jugué hace bastante tiempo pero recuerdo que me dejó la misma sensación de asco que Horizon, el spin off de las empoderadas de Uncharted y demás basura progre que hace Sony en la mayoría de sus exclusivos.

De los últimos exclusivos de Sony que jugué solo salvaría a god of war. La putada es que me está dando la sensación de que Microsoft, que es la consola que tengo ahora, ha ido por el mismo camino..., al menos con el gamepass hay mucha variedad donde elegir y puedes pasar de la basura woke...


----------



## Cipotex (19 Mar 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Un factor muy importante en la basura "woke" dentro del sector audiovisual es que permite hacer guiones como churros sin romperse la cabeza. Llenan la película de personajes multirraciales, meten mujeres empoderadas, hacen apología de cualquier desviación sexual, sueltan continuos clichés "woke", agitan la mezcla y cagan una nueva película.
> 
> En estos momentos hay una oportunidad enorme para comerse el mercado haciendo películas como las de hace 25-30 años. Por ahora los coreanos lo están aprovechando y quizás en China también, aunque no nos llegan sus producciones.



Si miras en la pagina de BoxOfficeMojo verás la recaudación de un anime japonés Kimetsu No Yaiba (Demon Slayer, en inglés) y verás la recaudación…….¡¡¡Mas de 450 millones de dólares!!!!


----------



## Cipotex (19 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Que serie es esa?, ¿como se llama y donde puede verse?.



Estamos muertos, en Netflix la tienes…….


----------



## ElMatareyes (19 Mar 2022)

Todo eso que mencionas esta a un clic de distancia. Creo que tus sobrinos van por tu casa a por bocatas+ cocacola y wifi donde subir tiktoks y stories...


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Abr 2022)

Yo no soy muy optimista al respecto. Tal vez han quitado un poco el pie del acelerador, pero mierda woke la siguen haciendo a paletadas. Hasta Amazon Prime, que era relativamente discreta con el tema, ya ha llegado a las cotas de Netflix en cuanto a wokismo.

El problema es que no nos quieren dar alternativa. Si no fuera por el anime y los juegos de países como China o Japón, literalmente esto sería un erial cultural en todos los sentidos.

Y lo jodido es que cada vez son menos sutiles. El ejemplo de las negras en Vikings Valhalla demuestra hasta qué punto están empeñados en arruinar la cultura occidental.

Yo era de los que se gastaban pasta en el cine y los videojuegos, pero últimamente he empezado a gastarme ese dinero en figuras de colección tipo Kotobukiya, Banpresto o Hot Toys.


----------



## Apolodoro (1 Abr 2022)

Lo suyo sería no ver semejantes bodrios, pero no a todo el mundo le chirría ver negros transexuales y mujeres empoderadas interpretando a vikingos o a aristócratas ingleses del siglo XVIII. Y lo que no se consume en cines, se hará en plataforma. 

La estrategia de las grandes productoras es sacar mierda en cantidades industriales, con la perspectiva de que alguna serie/peli woke tenga éxito (cosa que sucede).


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Abr 2022)

Apolodoro dijo:


> Lo suyo sería no ver semejantes bodrios, pero no a todo el mundo le chirría ver negros transexuales y mujeres empoderadas interpretando a vikingos o a aristócratas ingleses del siglo XVIII. Y lo que no se consume en cines, se hará en plataforma.
> 
> La estrategia de las grandes productoras es sacar mierda en cantidades industriales, con la perspectiva de que alguna serie/peli woke tenga éxito (cosa que sucede).



Y lo malo es que es así. La gente, en su mayoría, no tiene problemas en ver a un vikingo negro. Se ha educado a la población en los mantras del globalismo y los han asimilado todos. Es un daño gravísimo e irreversible. Si no han ido a mas, es porque aún quedamos unos cuantos que nos resistimos y alertamos de todo esto.


----------



## Roshi (1 Abr 2022)

- Videojuegos Nintendo, y casi exclusivamentes sus juegos.

por desgracia uso Apple (considero android aún peor y pocas alternativas hay) pero cambio de terminal cada 4/5 años mínimo.

Apple TV, iphone y ipad + Infuse (10€ Año) y pago una suscripción de onedrive de 6TB por 11€/mes (aunque lo pago una vez cada 3 meses) y me estoy creando mi propio sistema de streaming.

tengo alguna mierda por alguna de mis hijas pero el 99% libre de basura progresista.

musica de los 80/90 (europe, cranberries, no doubt, roxette, muse etc..)

Pago netflix turco (unos 3€ la suscripción 4k) mayoritariamente por ben y holly y peppa pig.

y la puta mierda de disney+ compre en AliExpress una cuenta de 3 meses (3€?) y llevo usándola 7/8 meses y no deja de funcionar la muy hijadeperra.


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Abr 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> - Videojuegos Nintendo, y casi exclusivamentes sus juegos.
> 
> por desgracia uso Apple (considero android aún peor y pocas alternativas hay) pero cambio de terminal cada 4/5 años mínimo.
> 
> ...



Joder, cómo lo haces para meter las carátulas? Yo tengo una burrada de cosas subidas a Google Drive y nunca he podido hacerlo. Me facilitaría mucho el localizar las pelis y series.


----------



## Roshi (1 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Joder, cómo lo haces para meter las carátulas? Yo tengo una burrada de cosas subidas a Google Drive y nunca he podido hacerlo. Me facilitaría mucho el localizar las pelis y series.



El programa Infuse las busca solas con toda la información. Si no es correcta la buscas manualmente y listo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Abr 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> El programa Infuse las busca solas con toda la información. Si no es correcta la buscas manualmente y listo.



Pues es genial y he visto que lo puedo hacer con Google Drive también. Es que buscar algo sin imagenes que identifiquen es una locura.


----------



## Roshi (1 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Joder, cómo lo haces para meter las carátulas? Yo tengo una burrada de cosas subidas a Google Drive y nunca he podido hacerlo. Me facilitaría mucho el localizar las pelis y series.



ademas puedes editar las categorías y un montón de opciones. Por 10€/año es un chollazo y en el Apple TV 4k funciona espectacular.


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Abr 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> ademas puedes editar las categorías y un montón de opciones. Por 10€/año es un chollazo y en el Apple TV 4k funciona espectacular.



Y la interfaz luce mucho, la verdad. Es la manera en que pueda localizar lo que sea de un simple vistazo.


----------



## Roshi (1 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y la interfaz luce mucho, la verdad. Es la manera en que pueda localizar lo que sea de un simple vistazo.



Quedé gratamente sorprendido con la app, es muy sencilla y la calidad es brutal. Tengo +200 peliculas, series anime de los 70/80/90 y series normales de momento solo Lost. Aún tengo + de 3TB libres.

La interfaz es muy bonita, he grabado un video pero no puedo subirla directamente aquí. Y claro ahora está oscura por el modo noche.


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Abr 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> Quedé gratamente sorprendido con la app, es muy sencilla y la calidad es brutal. Tengo +200 peliculas, series anime de los 70/80/90 y series normales de momento solo Lost. Aún tengo + de 3TB libres.
> 
> La interfaz es muy bonita, he grabado un video pero no puedo subirla directamente aquí. Y claro ahora está oscura por el modo noche.



La acabo de instalar ahora y es una pasada. Si la carátula se ve incorrecta, te la actualiza fácil con los metadatos. Encima, el primer mes te lo dan de gratis para que lo pruebes.


----------



## Roshi (1 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y la interfaz luce mucho, la verdad. Es la manera en que pueda localizar lo que sea de un simple vistazo.



es la primera vez que subo un video a YouTube, espero que se vea bien. El fondo es negro por el modo noche del iphone, de dia es todo blanco, si puedo subo mañana un video desde el Apple TV.



Ahora parece que se ve mejor.

edito: no había leído tu mensaje anterior compañero. El primer mes es gratis si, solo añade tus cuentas (o carpetas) que quieras en ajustes y a disfrutar!


----------



## Bogdanoff (2 Abr 2022)

Otro hilo de cuñaos maricomplejines llamando satanistas a la judiada.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## spamrakuen (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## ErListo (2 Abr 2022)

Cuando haces un cine para una minoría, que grita mucho pero son pocos, pasa esto.


----------



## Bogdanoff (2 Abr 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Cuando haces un cine para una minoría, que grita mucho pero son pocos, pasa esto.



No hacen cine para una minoría, hacen cine para todo el mundo. O acaso te crees que la propaganda soviética era solo para contentar a una minoría a la que le gustaba.


----------



## ErListo (2 Abr 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> No hacen cine para una minoría, hacen cine para todo el mundo. O acaso te crees que la propaganda soviética era solo para contentar a una minoría a la que le gustaba.



Pues muy bien parece no le va ese adoctrinamiento cuando las películas que cumplen agenda, se estrellan en su mayoría.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Abr 2022)

A los pesados del 'no van a parar' y del 'esto lo finanza la impresora'... El comic USA está muerto en ventas por el wokismo y su agenda, mientras el manga japonés arrasa. 

Lo mismo le pasará al cine yanqui.


----------



## FatalFary (2 Abr 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Me recuerda a unas declaraciones del presidente creo de Panini, estaba bastante mosqueado porque los albumes de futbol femenino tenian tan pocas ventas que es que ni sus familias los habian comprado o algo asi.



Sí, el tío dijo algo como "las que pedían cromos de fútbol femenino se olvidaron de comprarlos". Brootal.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Sí, el tío dijo algo como "las que pedían cromos de fútbol femenino se olvidaron de comprarlos". Brootal.



La clara prueba de que no se pueden forzar los gustos de la mayoría.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Abr 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> A los pesados del 'no van a parar' y del 'esto lo finanza la impresora'... El comic USA está muerto en ventas por el wokismo y su agenda, mientras el manga japonés arrasa.
> 
> Lo mismo le pasará al cine yanqui.



Pero siguen insistiendo, ese es el problema.Esto está pagadísimo, porque nadie resiste semejantes pérdidas sin financiación.

El problema es que pretenden que TODOS pasemos por el aro.


----------



## Culozilla (2 Abr 2022)

Otra prueba más de lo que decía en este post:







Ojito, que desde el año 2000, todas las demás ediciones durante estos 22 años han estado por debajo en audiencia. Y estoy es porque aún se hacía cine estilo 90’s. Pero a partir del Woke la cosa ha bajado brutalmente.

Que estamos hablando de 46 millones de audiencia en los 2000 a 15 millones en 2022. Tocando fondo en 2021 con 10.

Algunos tendréis vuestro propio corte de cuándo los Oscars se empezaron a ir a la mierda. Pero yo lo pongo a partir de que la bazofia de Crash gana como mejor película.

Para quien no ha visto: la peli va de varias historias que se entrecruzan donde todas las minorías son buenas y todos los blancos, malos y racistas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Otra prueba más de lo que decía en este post:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009586
> 
> ...



Y aún así, cada vez insisten mas con el tema. Van desesperados.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pero siguen insistiendo, ese es el problema.Esto está pagadísimo, porque nadie resiste semejantes pérdidas sin financiación.
> 
> El problema es que pretenden que TODOS pasemos por el aro.



No lo van a lograr. 

La gente esta cada vez mas hasta los huevos del wokismo.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer publicidad de Malnazidos. Película española de zombies en la guerra civil. Actores poco conocidos pero con buena actuación, humor no cuñado, no hay buenos ni malos en la guerra civil, decente película de zombies... Me ha sorprendido mucho para bien.



Joer pero si pinta a cutre que te pasas


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Abr 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> No lo van a lograr.
> 
> La gente esta cada vez mas hasta los huevos del wokismo.



Sí percibo un hartazgo cada vez mayor. Incluso en redes sociales ya veo comentarios muy directos al respecto. Claro, siempre hay alguna feminazi o bebesoja intentando rebatir, pero el malestar general ya es acusado.


----------



## Arthas98 (2 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Joer pero si pinta a cutre que te pasas



Por eso digo que sorprende, hacer una película española sobre la guerra civil y de zombies tiene mérito de por sí. Que no sea un bodrio me ha dejado estupefacto.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Por eso digo que sorprende, hacer una película española sobre la guerra civil y de zombies tiene mérito de por sí. Que no sea un bodrio me ha dejado estupefacto.



@Arthas98 abre hilo que te la pondremos a parir o a cagarnos en los rojos y el cine español por lo menos


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Por eso digo que sorprende, hacer una película española sobre la guerra civil y de zombies tiene mérito de por sí. Que no sea un bodrio me ha dejado estupefacto.



La peli no se, pero el videojuego es una aberración


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Abr 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> La peli no se, pero el videojuego es una aberración



Horrible


----------



## Arthas98 (2 Abr 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> La peli no se, pero el videojuego es una aberración



El juego no he querido mirarlo, no tiene buena pinta


----------



## Goyim desobediente (3 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Les va a costar MUCHO, MUCHISIMO a los Hollywoods, Netflixs, HBOs, Disneys, Sonys o Microsofts de turno recuperar la confianza de consumidores como yo.
> 
> Os expongo mi situacion en este tema en los ultimos años:
> 
> ...



Pues si te digo que las compañias han hecho balance y les sale más a cuenta timar a cuantos más se pueda que ha mantener contentos a los consumidores ''vip'' como tú, te quedas a cuadros...
Ahí tienes el ejemplo del cine que es mierda tas mierda y al director le siguen lloviendo contratos para más, ya lo maquillarán con los trailers. En contraparte usuarios premium como tú exigen calidad, que segundas entregas tengan más graficos y contenido, una hostoria bien planteada etc.
No les interesa, crean una mierda, la maquillan para tangar a la masa, y repetir, repetir, repetir. Ese es el modelo actual de mercado. Pero les han tangado en una cosa, les han dicho que ahora el mundo es ''woke'', que ver blanquitos heteros de protas ya no vende, que los morenos son el nuevo mercado y se están pegando una hostia monumental, los morenos están ocupados robando o traficando o lo que mierda hagan y han perdido al verdadero (y único mercado) los blanquitos heteros que eran los que soltaban la pasta.


----------



## Madafaca (3 Abr 2022)

Woke o no, las películas que han sido nominadas a los Oscar este año son todas una puta mierda. 
Creo que la crisis es del cine en general, ya no hay buenos guiones y los pocos que aparecen los tienen que adobar con todo esto del género, las razas, etc


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Woke o no, las películas que han sido nominadas a los Oscar este año son todas una puta mierda.
> Creo que la crisis es del cine en general, ya no hay buenos guiones y los pocos que aparecen los tienen que adobar con todo esto del género, las razas, etc



Pero es que el cine actual es malo precisamente porque fuerzan todos estos temas...aparte, la mayoría de guionistas actuales son muy mediocres, da la impresión de que les pagan con un bocata de mortadela. Es hora de que Hollywood se vaya a la mierda ya, no les queda nada por ofrecer.


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Abr 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Pues si te digo que las compañias han hecho balance y les sale más a cuenta timar a cuantos más se pueda que ha mantener contentos a los consumidores ''vip'' como tú, te quedas a cuadros...
> Ahí tienes el ejemplo del cine que es mierda tas mierda y al director le siguen lloviendo contratos para más, ya lo maquillarán con los trailers. En contraparte usuarios premium como tú exigen calidad, que segundas entregas tengan más graficos y contenido, una hostoria bien planteada etc.
> No les interesa, crean una mierda, la maquillan para tangar a la masa, y repetir, repetir, repetir. Ese es el modelo actual de mercado. Pero les han tangado en una cosa, les han dicho que ahora el mundo es ''woke'', que ver blanquitos heteros de protas ya no vende, que los morenos son el nuevo mercado y se están pegando una hostia monumental, los morenos están ocupados robando o traficando o lo que mierda hagan y han perdido al verdadero (y único mercado) los blanquitos heteros que eran los que soltaban la pasta.



Por eso, o pegan un volantazo y vuelven a la esencia del cine anterior al 2013-2014, o la ostia va a seguir oyéndose en Indonesia. La gente está harta del tema, hasta en Facebook leo cada vez mas comentarios en contra de estas movidas, aunque allí los progres replican con insistencia.

Pero claro, sabemos que toda esta mierda forma parte de la agenda 2030, es un plan y como tal, no dejarán de intentarlo.


----------



## La tulipe noire (3 Abr 2022)

Hoy hemos visto "Muerte en el Nilo" de este año.

Personajes cambiados y eliminados, razas metidas con calzador, efectos especiales exagerados, un barco que cambia de tamaño varias veces y una agenda tan descarada que no sabemos si la película estaba en clave de humor o en qué estaban pensando cuando la hicieron.

Para compensar el chasco sufrido seguimos con la de 1978 que es un poquito más larga y parece que dura la mitad.


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Abr 2022)

La tulipe noire dijo:


> Hoy hemos visto "Muerte en el Nilo" de este año.
> 
> Personajes cambiados y eliminados, razas metidas con calzador, efectos especiales exagerados, un barco que cambia de tamaño varias veces y una agenda tan descarada que no sabemos si la película estaba en clave de humor o en qué estaban pensando cuando la hicieron.
> 
> Para compensar el chasco sufrido seguimos con la de 1978 que es un poquito más larga y parece que dura la mitad.



Ya se veía venir desde el mismo trailer. Es por ese mismo motivo que esquivé la película anterior. Me quedo con las dos clásicas.


----------



## Artorias (4 Abr 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> No hacen cine para una minoría, hacen cine para todo el mundo. O acaso te crees que la propaganda soviética era solo para contentar a una minoría a la que le gustaba.



Si, menudo exito el del cine actual que la gala de los Oscars no la ve ni el tato y se tienen que inventar polladas como lo del viejo que se equivoco y anuncio la pelicula ganadora antes de tiempo el año pasado o el circo de este año de un negro dandole un guantazo a otro por llamar a su mujer calva...

Tanto exito que cada vez estan mas preocupados en Hollywood por la baja asistencia a las salas y porque la mayoria de gandes producciones no son ni rentables porque no las ve ni Dios...

Exitazo tan tremendo que en los ultimos años la mayoria de gente no sabe ni las candidatas/ganadoras de los Oscars y, por supuesto, ni las han visto ni tienen intencion de verlas..., ¿conoces a alguien de tu entrono que haya visto la pelicula ganadora de este año, la de sordomudos digna de domingo por la tarde el Antonia 3?, ¿y la del año pasado?, ¿recuerdas siquiera cual fue?, ¿y la de 2020?...

Una epoca dorada la que esta viviendo actualmente el cine y en especial Hollywood, casi igual de exitosa que la que viven los comics de Marvel o DC o el mundo de los videojuegos con superproducciones que no venden una mierda en comparacion con triples A de hace unos 10 años cuando la mierda progre no se habia infiltrado en el mundillo...


----------



## Artorias (4 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Otra prueba más de lo que decía en este post:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009586
> 
> ...



Y la subida de este año es porque la gente se puso a ver la gala a partir de que se corriera la voz del circo que se habia montado con el chiste de la calva y el guantazo..., proque lo que son las peliculas no interesan a nadie.

A ver que se inventan para el año que viene.

Repito lo de mi anterior mensaje, ¿alguien conoce a alguien que haya visto la ganadora de este año?, pues eso..., casi lo mismito a cuando ganaba Gladiator o El señor de los anillos antes de que se extendiera el cancer woke y progre...


----------



## Artorias (4 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Woke o no, las películas que han sido nominadas a los Oscar este año son todas una puta mierda.
> Creo que la crisis es del cine en general, ya no hay buenos guiones y los pocos que aparecen los tienen que adobar con todo esto del género, las razas, etc



Es lo que pasa en epocas de censura, que los autores, en este caso directores y/o guionistas, estan mas preocupados de ser politicamente correctos que de expresarse libremente y de dar rienda suelta a su creatividad, y asi en muy dificil crear nada bueno.

Si estas mas preocupado de meter suficientes injenieros en tu pelicula, de poner a una feminazi empoderada con el "merecido" protagonismo, de incluir gayers que aleccionen sobre su condicion sexual, de asegurarte de que todos los hombres blancos heteros sean malos malisimos o imbeciles y de meter los pertinentes mensajes ecologetas, feminazis e inclusivos que de crear una buena historia pues pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Culozilla (4 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Y la subida de este año es porque la gente se puso a ver la gala a partir de que se corriera la voz del circo que se habia montado con el chiste de la calva y el guantazo..., proque lo que son las peliculas no interesan a nadie.
> 
> A ver que se inventan para el año que viene.
> 
> Repito lo de mi anterior mensaje, ¿alguien conoce a alguien que haya visto la ganadora de este año?, pues eso..., casi lo mismito a cuando ganaba Gladiator o El señor de los anillos antes de que se extendiera el cancer woke y progre...



Mírate las notas que dan en Filmaffinity a la mayoría de las nominadas. De pena. Y las críticas de los usuarios no suelen superar el 5 o el 6.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (4 Abr 2022)

Ay, si fuese solo feminazismo...
Y aunque la gente se de cuenta no piensan cambiar, las productoras, porque EL DINERO SE LA SUDA


----------



## elKaiser (4 Abr 2022)

A ver si consigo explicarlo:

- Tienes una cafetería que da desayunos de calidad a un precio contenido, cafe colombiano y bolleria artesanal; la cafetería está todos los días de bote en bote.

- Un día llega un proveedor y te convence de que utilices sus productos, un cafe que es como agua de fregar y unos croissant gomosos e incomestibles; tus clientes desertan en masa y a tu cafetería van 4 gatos. Logicamente, piensas volver a tu modo de negocio anterior de forma inmediata.

- Sin embargo, se presenta un tipo misterioso y muy adinerado, que te dice que no te preocupes, que sigas ofreciendo bazofia a tus clientes y que él es rico y te garantiza cada mes, el mismo dinero que obtenías en tu anterior estrategia de negocio y además de forma indefinida.

Sigues ofreciendo bazofia, apenas tienes clientes y nadie entiende lo que pasa.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Abr 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> A ver si consigo explicarlo:
> 
> - Tienes una cafetería que da desayunos de calidad a un precio contenido, cafe colombiano y bolleria artesanal; la cafetería está todos los días de bote en bote.
> 
> ...



Así es, es la manera en la que funcionan las empresas en occidente desde hace años. Mucha gente no entiende que esto ya no va de dinero y se piensan que las productoras quebrarán, cuando es obvio que está ya todo pagado. 

Antes de que el cáncer woke se extendiera, las empresas buscaban contentar al cliente ofreciendo un producto que pudiera ser de su agrado. Es la filosofía que aún siguen muchas empresas japonesas y eso se refleja en las ventas de videojuegos, anime, manga, merchandising...


----------



## François (8 Abr 2022)

Es una pena que despierten tan tarde. 

La rueda del tiempo de Amazon ya no se salva ni la serie de El Señor de los Anillos. Así como la serie de Fundación de Apple.


----------

